# Going away party for Liuspeed



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ladies and Gentlemen of So. Cal,

It is with a heavy heart that we must bid goodbye to one of our own, a vital element of the So. Cal Nissan community, mine and your good friend, Liuspeed (eshei). What me and rsenal200sx were thinking of doing is throwing a going away party/bbq for eshei, and making it a mostly NF affair. We're thinking about the 24th of october, and we hope to make it a great farewell for our good comrade. Any suggestions, ideas, or simply sentiments are appreciated.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

can you have the going away party here in vegas...so i can go?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

damn man wish we could but we cant thats why its in vegas next year.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

awwww


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

BYE LIU I ONLY SAW YOU TONIGHT LOL


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

BEEEEEEEEERR!


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

lets go to speedzONE!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol go speedzone and see how badly i drive?

lol


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *BEEEEEEEEERR! *


 Hell yeah!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Where is Liu going?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i believe hes moving to texas


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I say we all pitch in to get him an oil change for the trip.  J/K
I wonder if California Speedway would let us throw one there? we could set up a track like They did for the "Super Flea Challenge" that would be cool. but we need to do it somewhere where we can act like fools in our cars. You know, burnouts, donuts, the whole enchillada.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *Where is Liu going? *



jack in the box...........u want anything?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

no oil needed hes SHIPPIN his truck VIA BIG RIG heheh hes flyin out there.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *jack in the box...........u want anything? *


ill take a med. number 8...(thats the chicken breast pieces here...dunno if it changes)


im black...i need my chicken damnit!!

and dont forget the bbq sauce


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm.. no one else posting on here...

oil i could use a full system flush again before i ship my truck.

sam , jay , jason , terrance bring tools so we can meet up prob at sams house for a full system flush of my car. also can u guys find me a windsheild? mine cracked really bad and i need to replace it i dont want to spend over 200 bux for a damn windshield.

let me know fellas and also let me know about a few tires if u guys can find them.

some cheap kuhmo 712 , Federal Tires SS 595 , and Hankook Ventus K 104.

let me know fellas these are the most urgent of them all.

thanks.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey esh i have the liquid to do the flush ill give it to us 
the windshield is about 80 to 90 bux 
and tire i can get those cheap all 4 new for about 160 installed
how does that sound 

p.s. u know what i can probably get u the falken azeinz for about that much 
or if u want new cheap ones maybe about 110 to 120 hows that
let me know if u want them


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Damn man! Where were you when I needed tires!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey u should of asked
lol


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Why is he going to Jack in the Box? Tell him to go to Carl's Jr., I want a number 11. 

Why would anyone leave California for Texas? Just because Ahhnold is our new governor doesn't mean he should leave.

Seriously, I hope the move goes well, I'll show up to the going away party for sure. I might even pitch in for some oil.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

scrubnick,

im movin because tx is cheaper than california.

as much as i love it here in cali i cant afford it right now.

plus who can beat free rent esp living with my in laws.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Congrats Eshi. Thats a good move to help you and ur fiance start off. Good luck


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, Nick, and everyone else who is interested in Eshei's going away party, Please either PM me or send an e-mail to [email protected], so I can start getting a list set up for this. Plus I'll be able to set up everything so that everyone is on the same page.

Much Appreicated,

-Sam


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

you guys be sure and throw him a good party because you KNOW we're gonna show him how to really party! 

don't worry boys, he's leavin a good home and movin to another good home. he'll be takin good care of by the DNE. 

he's already been out and met a few of us (I had a pool tournament so I was there for a sec).

he's gonna have a lot of fun out here... i already know


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

So when and were is it? That will decide on whether or not I come.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well vodka ( boris ) said the 24 of october but location i have no clue.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

looks like its gonna be at sams house (stealthb14) some where by irvine dont now yet for sure


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah. It'll be at my place in Rancho Santa Margarita, Ca. (Near Irvine). We'll BBQ...and make it a potluck...so everyone brings something, to keep things fun for everyone. More details to come.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

well why dont u make a list of who is bringing what and at what time we're gonna meet up at ur pad and directions.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well fellas thanks to jay homeboys shop i got my kuhmo 712.

my word are they beautiful tires and handles like a champ . 

now for windshield and brakes and system flush.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well you know im there. Eshei is my D-O-double G.
Anyways luckily i have a mid afternoon shift so im off at around 4 or 5.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

When exactly are you moving Liu? And yes the 712's are awesome I love mine


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my last day in cali is 26 of october ( sunday )

i fly out 9 pm ontario intl airport american west for those that care to show up

my fiance' is leaving 2nite 9 pm same airline.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Oh dizamn that soon I'll try to make it to the BBQ. are you still going to have the hook up for stuff?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes i will.

alot of my suppliers are either

a. local
b. out of state ( east coast )
c. out of country ( asia )


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

well at any rate I am going to try and make it out.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

thanxs esh let me know when ur ready for the windshield ill take u to the spot and im off on wed. but i have to go to irwindale to get my smog done. and then to the dmv to get my reg. done too but let me know when ur ready for that and i have the engine flush liquid sitting at home .


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay...I'm thinking friday the 24th would work best for our little going away party.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Thats sounds good to me what time and ur addy so we can get there and make a list of who is going and who is taking what k

P.S. Hey Sam ur funny man No Longer stock huh. lol


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

It was no longer stock when you changed your tires the first time...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *It was no longer stock when you changed your tires the first time...  *


 Shut up Jason  

I'd like to know what time would work out best for you all. I def want this to be a cool, kickback deal. I'll post my addy later, but anyways I'm going to make a list of stuff we're gonna need. If you guys have any questions, hit me up at 949-466-2126

I'll provide the BBQ, charcoal and some of the stuff for grillin'. (Eshei should bring some of that Carne Asada ... thats some good shit, there.)

Stuff for grillin - 1 or 2 people.

Buns for the burgers - one person (a 24 pack should do just fine)

Drinks (Soda, etc) - 2 or 3 people

Sides (If you guys want, such as Potato Salad, Coleslaw, or whatever). 2 or 3 people

Dessert - 2 people (anything goes...that's edible, anyway)

If there's anything I'm missing let me know!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey jason where the hell u been havent heard from u for a while where the hell u been  hey were ur buddy terrance


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'd good for polish sausages, burger/hot dog buns and some soda.

And jay, upload my pics man!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey jay ,

what up man where are ya? i been calling u all day but you dont ever pick up. when you gonna take me to get my windshield replaced what going on let me know.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aight guys here the run down of what going on.

i will be shipping my car off thursday of next week that is october 23 2003.

what i will need a ride the the fontana station and to the airport to possibly pick up a rental car.

this is what i will need to be done before then.

*

a. Windshield Replaced
b. Oil Changed
c. Coolant Changed
d. Tranny fluid changed
e. AD22VF brake upgrade
*

i need all these done before the 23 of october. not on but before that date.

so whoever is willing to help me GIVE ME A SET TIME FOR SURE i dont have time for screwing around.

if you all really want to help that is what is needed now.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

what time is this being held? please dont say night time, cause i work friday nights. and thank god the meetup spot is finally close to me!  Sam you know how it feels to live in boonie land.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

sorry man it is at night just call in sick and roll down
i might be a bit late cus i get off a 6 but ill be there


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *aight guys here the run down of what going on.
> 
> i will be shipping my car off thursday of next week that is october 23 2003.
> 
> ...


* 


ok people this is what is happening.

windshield is in process of priceing 

i need now is new brake rotors for my stock 1.6 L sentra or u can help donate some cash for it. ( found some for 60 a pair + tax from kragen )

i hope you call can find me a good price.

thanks.*


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

k ill call my cousin tonight and get u the rotors 
tell me when ur ready for the windshield.
and we'll roll down to the place 
the rotors are 10 bux each new 
how does that sound


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jay 

sounds good to me 10 bux new but my pads will be here in 3-4 days so i hafta have them soon.

windsheild i not sure yet cuz u wont be free sat and i need it soon.

i have another friend price his guy for me to see what up.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool u got it man ill try to get them by sunday for u


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

ok as far as food is concerned we should get a list of who is bringing what so that we all don't end up bring drinks or all of us bringing chips. Also what time is this happening?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm off that day (woo woo!) so I'm thinking we should start around 5-ish


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I took the day off too from work... still got school all damn day, but oh well. Let me know what you want me to do.

And, Sam, sorry I didn't stop by tonight, it got late at work... was 11 when I was going by your house.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

liuspeed = bring nothing cuz spent alot of moola on car maintanence. !#@$% windshield.......


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

damn cant miss work. im a delivery driver and saturdays are pretty damn busy. me and my friends are the top drivers at the store and they need all of us. sorry cant make it Eshei


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *damn cant miss work. im a delivery driver and saturdays are pretty damn busy. me and my friends are the top drivers at the store and they need all of us. sorry cant make it Eshei  *


 We'll order a pizza from your store, Deric. Gives you an excuse to stop by. Anyway its a friday, not a saturday.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hell yeah we could do that too and it is friday not sat. so come down .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok i got the windshield fixed.

now i jes hafta wash interior and stuff .


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey!

Lets get the list Started for whose bringing what!

Also, most of you should have, or will be recieving PMs from me. Respond as you see fit via PM, E-Mail or phone.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

HEY LIU WHEN DO YOU NEED THE RIGHT? WHAT TIME I MEAN? AND I WILL BE THERE FRIDAY JUST ABOUT FOR SURE. NOT SURE IF I CAN BRING ANYTHING CAUSE OF MY CURRENT SITUATION.BUT ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO LATER

PS FOOK ROBERT HERRARA


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

OK MAN!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Somebody should post up an address of the meet spot so some people can mapquest it.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, it's like... tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

no man its 2morrow lol
and someone should post an adress so we can know were we're going to go to right . i think that makes sense right.
lol
j/k


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, thats a drive for me (1.5 hrs  ) in traffic 2x


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hell yeah im gonna be there around 7pm or 8 cus i dont get off till 6pm


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

For all that are coming : 

Don't forget to bring something for a BBQ!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

hmm who is bringing what?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Makes you wonder, doesn't it, Tarnel?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

vodKA said:


> *I'd good for polish sausages, burger/hot dog buns and some soda.
> 
> And jay, upload my pics man! *


I already posted what I'm bringing


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm bringing some beer maybe...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn you live 1.5 hours away Sam. Plus there is mad traffic. Im hoping my ignition switch is nice to me today.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow let see who the flakers are last night.

Rsenal200sx and teknokid.

both said they were coming and both didnt call or show up.

oh wells still had a good time though.

Rama thanks for showing that was great !


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i knew i wasnt gonna make it so i didnt even bother to say i was going


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Eshei, I understand that you're upset about it. Maybe something came up, but that still does not give an excuse for calling and giving an explanation on why they didn't come. But look on the bright side, bro. We had fun, especially with that bag of rice, when we went to bum-rush Adam.  We had fun, and its their own fault for missing it. You know that you will be missed by the entire crew.


Oh, and Eshei,



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey i know i said i would go but something came up and i think my probs. are more important than anything else especially when it comes to my familly. but my bad cus my phone was dead too and the no. are on there too. but esh. knows im always busy doing something but ill hit up later esh when i get those corners for u


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL @ Happy Birthday


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Beer + Me = Always a good time.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Rice fuel!

OH btw, was the fog bad for neone but me? I could barely see on my way back


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

No that fog was ridiculous the whole way back for me. Like 2 exits south of Oso Pkwy then it was thick ass fog the whole way down.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fog=no bueno


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

all the way up to west covina was terrible too.

jay i called u like 3 times but no answer left u msg but cant find u.

im leaving 2night so if u can please get me the money .


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

That fog was crazy! Terrance and I drove side by side for awhile, we were only going like 70 though, we couldn't see! Finally, he slowed down for whatever reason, and I just kept going. It was pretty foggy all the way home.


----------

